
Ask HN: Why does [flagged] sometimes appear in a post title? - spooneybarger
I&#x27;m familiar with [dead]. At the moment, there is a submission on the &quot;new&quot; page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16869963) that has [flagged] in the title. I&#x27;ve never seen that before, is it added when a post has been flagged enough that its close to being dead? Something else?<p>Just curious as I don&#x27;t remember ever having seen that before.
======
CrankyBear
If a user has 31 Karma, they can flag submissions. Although submissions cannot
be downvoted, flags act as a "super" downvote and enough flags will strongly
reduce the rank of the submission, or kill it entirely (flagging is supposed
to be used for submissions which break the site guidelines, but that isn't
always the case in practice). A submission that's flagged to death will have a
[flagged] tag. Comments behave similarly. See:
[https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented](https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-undocumented) for more.

~~~
spooneybarger
What does "flagged to death" mean given that you can see them?

Even users who aren't logged in can see them so... I'm not really sure what
the point is. Is it so the submitter knows they got flagged a lot?

